# Made to measure mattress



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm struggling with the thin mattress fitted to my Rapido. It is only 100mm thick and I've added a further 50mm memory foam topper but I still get pains in my legs, knee joints and ankles which necessities tossing and turning regularly.

I think I need a thicker mattress to allow my hips and backside to sink further in similar to my softer mattress at home.

Has anyone had a made to measure mattress made?

If so who did you use and was it a foam or sprung mattress?

Richard


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

There was a thread about this a couple of weeks back:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-172690-mattress.html

Specifically about angled mattresses but various people posted details of several recommended suppliers.

Morph.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

1. Buy a full sized memory foam mattress (off ebay, they are not too pricey) 

2. Place your existing matress on top of the new one and draw around the edge with a marker pen.

3. Cuit the memory foam mattress to shape following the marks made at 2 above !!!

The best way to cut it is with an electric carving knife or a DECENT bread saw. It cuts very easily. You need to take your time :wink: and make sure your knife reains upright at all times whilst cutting, its certainly not a difficult task. 

I have done eaxactly that for a couple of motorhomes with excellent results

If you know someone who is handy with a sewing machine get them to make you up a cover from a (king sized) duvet cover with velcro fastening (its the easiest to sew into the cover) 

Good luck !!


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Try Bubblitex.com we have just ordered a 5" foam matress with a 4" memory foam top and sent them a paper template (french style bed) to work from. 

It will have a removable zip cover and with postage they charged £375 I don't think that unreasonable but the proof of the pudding is yet to be seen.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hi Richard
We replaced our island bed matress with a custom made one from Raskelf
I think we opted for the 150mm thick model. They also provide tailored matress covers.
I can only say that it gets more comfy with age :thumbup:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Vitamin D tablets work for me, no need to change the mattress then   

Peter


----------

